# Night time problems



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi there,

I just wondered there is any advice you could offer please.

For the past week, Harry has started waking every hour overnight (previously he slept 7.30 - 7.00 with occasional wakings).  Initially we thought it might be teething ~ he's had symptoms of teething for months and has about 7 teeth that feel ready to come through but they still haven't yet.  However usually if teething related it is solved by either dentinox gel, ashton & parsons powders and on rare occasions some calpol too.  We've also tried anbesol but it doesn't do much for either baby.

But the last 2 nights the night time wakings were every half hour.  As we ended up awake most of the nights we were able to watch his sleeping more closely. He was clearly in pain, and none of the usual teething signs, he arching his back and screaming, and would be sound asleep for half an hour then scream in his sleep and wake up, scream for a while then drop off and do the same again half an hour later.

I have also noticed his breath smells a bit manky!

Harry is prone to constipation, but currently has no probs in that department.  We're staying at my dad's so are giving the babies' foods this week that the've previously had so this isn't related to him trying new foods. He's very settled, I don't think it's an environmental prob.

By day he is happy as anything, and when he naps does so soundly.

I'm a bit of a loss to be honest and wondered if anything springs out at you as to what else we could/should be doing.

Thanks, Katie xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Katie

How is Harry now?

Its not unusual for babies to go through stages of waking up and wanting attention at around this age. What is important is that once you have ruled out any possible reason eg teething, wet/dirty nappy etc that you pop him back into his cot to settle down.

However, as he has been in pain I would be inclined to let your GP see him. Could he has wind or a tummy upset?

Have you tried rubbing his tummy when he is in pain?

Jxx


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for your reply Jeanette.

What I stupidly forgot to mention, is that Harry was on gaviscon for a reflux since birth and was sucessfully weaned off it a couple of months ago.  With a nudge from a friend we've realised symptoms are v similiar, altho he's not sick with it this time, but we've tilted his cot again and re-started gaviscon...after a few days if no improvement will take him to be seen but they were happy for us to re-start gaviscon for now, and see what happens by Friday.  By day he continues to be a happy little poppet!  

It is true though that we also need to work on him settling himself in his cot too!!  

Thanks again x x


----------

